# DEA looking to add four new steroids to Schedule III



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2017)

*DEA looking to add four new steroids to Schedule III*

The Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2014 gave the United States Attorney General the power to temporarily (and permanently) add new anabolic steroids to Schedule III, thereby making them controlled substances. This power hasn?t been used, ever, since it was codified into law. In fact, as near as I can tell, it?s never even been discussed at the Attorney General level.

But last month, on August 2nd and 3rd, the Department of Defense held a conference on nutrition and dietary supplements, where the DEA revealed that they were currently in the process of modifying regs, first by initiating temporary scheduling, then by initiating the process to formally control.

*The products mentioned by the DEA for scheduling are:*

*Alpha One*
(17α-methyl-5α-androst-1-ene-3β 17β-diol)

*Dymethazine*
(17β-hydroxy 2,17α-dimethyl 5α-androstan 3-one azine)

*Methylstenbolone*
(2,17α-dimethyl-5α-androsta-1-en-17β-ol-3-one)

*4-DHEA/4-ANDRO*
(androst-4 ene 3β,17β-diol)

*Source:* https://medium.com/@anthonyroberts/dea-looking-to-add-four-new-steroids-to-schedule-iii-1bd819b2e8eb


----------



## blergs. (Sep 20, 2017)

Fukin bullshit.  spend tax $ on things like mental illness and poverty education.  not wasting time on this and putting people to get charged with hormones. its stupid. Freedom?  I think not. I should be able to put what I want in my body...


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Sep 20, 2017)

Smh

http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 20, 2017)

Fuck.  That will be the last of the really goods ones.  

Everyone, stock up on darkside labs dmz while you can.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Sep 20, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Fuck.  That will be the last of the really goods ones.
> 
> Everyone, stock up on darkside labs dmz while you can.


And androhard

http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2017)

Andro Hard has Epi and R Andro, no 4-Andro.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Sep 20, 2017)

Prince said:


> Andro Hard has Epi and R Andro, no 4-Andro.


Oh awesome

http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 20, 2017)

What a joke. I see there still putting our hard earned money  to good use..smh

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2017)

macedog24 said:


> What a joke. I see there still putting our hard earned money  to good use..smh
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



of course, guys are dropping dead daily using 4-Andro.


----------



## Firefighter33 (Sep 21, 2017)

blergs. said:


> Fukin bullshit.  spend tax $ on things like mental illness and poverty education.  not wasting time on this and putting people to get charged with hormones. its stupid. Freedom?  I think not. I should be able to put what I want in my body...



You are right, but, the HUGE black market feeds some of that "I control what you can use" pockets....


----------



## botamico (Sep 24, 2017)

What happen to freedom? Treat it like cigarettes and alcohol;  give us the facts and let us decide for ourselves.


----------



## botamico (Sep 24, 2017)

Tyranny at its finest.


----------

